# Unterschied Zykluszeit und Regelzeit SPS



## Michael090884 (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen Zykluszeit und Regelzeit bei der SPS erklären?


----------



## SW-Mech (20 Januar 2010)

Die *Zykluszeit* ist die Zeit, die die SPS für einen Programmdurchlauf braucht.
Dieser Programmdurchlauf besteht aus:

_- Prozessabbild lesen_
_- Programm bearbeiten (OB1)_
_- Prozessabbild schreiben_

Wie lange die Zykluszeit ist, kann im Simatic Manager unter _Zielsystem -> Diagnose/Einstellung -> Baugruppenzustand_ ausgelesen werden.
Da die Zykluszeit nicht konstant ist, wird dort die Kürzeste, die Längste und die Aktuelle angegeben.

Den Begriff *Regelzeit* kenne ich nicht, denke aber, dass dies das gleiche wie die *Reaktionszeit* der SPS ist. Die Reaktionszeit ist die Zeit,
die die SPS braucht um auf eine Aenderung eines Eingangs mit der Aenderung eines Ausgangs zu reagieren.

Ändert der Eingang unmittelbar *vor *dem Lesen des Prozessabbildes, reagiert die SPS auch sofort im folgenden Programmdurchlauf darauf.
Dies wäre dann die minimale Reaktionszeit:

*min. Reaktionszeit = 1 x Zykluszeit + Filterzeit*


Die Filterzeit ist die hardwareseitige Verzögerung der Eingänge. Bei einer normalen Siemens-Eingabebaugruppe ist diese Zeit in der Regel 3ms (siehe Datenblatt).

Ändert der Eingang unmittelbar *nach *dem Lesen des Prozessabbildes, reagiert die SPS erst im nächsen Programmdurchlauf darauf.
Dies wäre dann die maximale Reaktionszeit:

*max. Reaktionszeit = 2 x Zykluszeit + Filterzeit*


Gruss SW-Mech


----------



## Flatpro (21 Januar 2010)

*Servoverstärker*

Möglicherweise ist auch die Einregelzeit eines Servos gemeint.
Wie lange braucht der Servo bis er sein Positionsfenster erreicht hat....


----------



## Werner54 (28 Januar 2010)

*Sample time?*



Michael090884 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen Zykluszeit und Regelzeit bei der SPS erklären?


Vielleicht ist ja auch die Sample time z.B. eines Reglerbausteins FB41 gemeint. Diese soll exakt so lang sein wie die Zeit zwischen den Bearbeitungen des FB41. Das wären beim Aufruf im OB35 wahrscheinlich 100mS.


----------



## Neals (28 Januar 2010)

SW-Mech schrieb:


> Den Begriff *Regelzeit* kenne ich nicht, denke aber, dass dies das gleiche wie die *Reaktionszeit* der SPS ist. Die Reaktionszeit ist die Zeit,
> die die SPS braucht um auf eine Aenderung eines Eingangs mit der Aenderung eines Ausgangs zu reagieren.
> 
> Ändert der Eingang unmittelbar *vor *dem Lesen des Prozessabbildes, reagiert die SPS auch sofort im folgenden Programmdurchlauf darauf.
> ...



Man müsste doch zusätzlich noch den Feldbus betrachten. Dann kommen wir bereits auf eine minimale Reaktionszeit von 2 Zyklen und eine maximale von 5 Zyklen. Abhängig natürlich vom Bussystem. Dein Beispiel würde einen EtherCAT-System entsprechen.


----------



## SW-Mech (30 Januar 2010)

Neals schrieb:


> .... Dein Beispiel würde einen EtherCAT-System entsprechen.



Nein, mein Beispiel entspricht einer SPS *ohne *Feldbussystem. Es ist aber schon richtig, dass ein Feldbussystem diese Berechnungen beeinflusst.

Meiner Meinung nach soll aber ein Zyklus des Feldbusmasters immer kürzer sein als die Zykluszeit der SPS. Das würde dann bedeuten,
dass die max. Reaktionszeit um max. 1 SPS-Zyklus länger wird. Insbesondere, wenn der Feldbusmaster mit der SPS synchron läuft
(nicht bei allen Steuerungen und Master möglich).

Gruss


----------

